# Back saver!



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I saw then built this back saving mini work bench and thought I'd share the idea. Interesting tidbit that counter top heights were designed for 5' tall women. Works as advertised.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Ergonomics are huge in the shop. Anyone who has spent hours bending over a project knows. Great idea.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Current issue of Fine Woodworking has several suggestions for improving working height at the workbench.


----------



## Chook2 (Nov 22, 2017)

Nifty idea to save your back. 
My main steel topped work bench is 40" x 96" long and pretty high with 40" legs as I'm tall. 
Standing straight, I can rest my elbow on the jaws of my 8" metal work vice. I do a lot of welding and find this a comfortable height. I use my lower bench for fixing and working with timber.


----------

